# Sasha's Shoes



## ksbman (Apr 28, 2004)

*Sasha\'s Shoes*

Over on the  CPF Lifeline earlier, BeagleLight said that we should get together and buy Sasha the shoes she wanted as a show of appreciation for all her hard work on CPF.

A couple others and I quickly agreed, so I open up this thread to all that would like to chip in a couple bucks to get our very own 'Serving Wench' the shoes she deserves.

I for one am very thankful for the dedication Sasha has shown in keeping CPF running smoothly. My post count doesn't reflect it, but CPF is a comfortable haven that I turn to several times a day.

So, for those wishing to donate to Sasha's Shoe Fund, my PayPal accounts are - for bank account or cash transfers and - for credit card transfers. If you'd like to send a buck or two through the mail, e-mail me for my address.

Sasha- red patent, size 6?

-Edited to remove PayPal addresses.


----------



## Greta (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

*HOLY SH*!*...






Keith... I was *KIDDING!!*... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif ... Yes, I *adore* those particular shoes and had hoped to some day own a pair of Bruno Maglis... and those red patent ones are definately *ME*... but this is far too generous of you and honestly, I really was only kidding about being able to be bought... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif ... Seriously, I posted the link to those shoes because they were the most expensive ones that I could find that I absolutely love... those are my Holy Grail... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Thank you Keith... truly... this is such a very sweet gesture... but you don't have to do this... I enjoy what I do here... and your _VERBAL_ appreciation is all I need... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## mut (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

PP e-check sent for $10.00 to the Sasha needs a new pair of shoes fund.
mut /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

i will send 5 bucks to where ever the colecter is ihave to send money order though


----------



## darkzero (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I'm in too, PP e-check for $10 also sent to help get Sasha her Bruno Maglis.

Sasha, maybe we can get a "Sasha's Bruno Maglis Supporter" banner next to our names too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

I hope you get your shoes soon, I'm sure it will happen.


----------



## bwaites (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Great Idea! I had held off being a TRUE CPF supporter tryng to figure out a unique Thank You to Sasha, someone else is better at it!

20 bucks to the Sasha Fund, 10 bucks to CPF and more to come, (once I pay for all the lights I'm committed to)

Bill


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I sent $10 via Paypal non-plastic to contribute toward Sasha's shoe fund. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Greta (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*darkzero said:*
Sasha, maybe we can get a "Sasha's Bruno Maglis Supporter" banner next to our names too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

How's this? ---->





/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

BTW... that's a reduced version of this ---->


----------



## bwaites (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Glad you're on board Sasha!!

You could add a picture of you wearing them when they show up!!

Bill


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

where do i send my money i dont have paypal but i wanna help


----------



## ksbman (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

raggie,

e-mail me at either of the PayPal account/e-mail addresses in my first post and I'll send you my address.


----------



## Greta (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*bwaites said:*
Glad you're on board Sasha!!

[/ QUOTE ]

Um... did I have a choice? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

[ QUOTE ]
You could add a picture of you wearing them when they show up!!

Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]

Most definately!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Thanks guys... really... from the bottom of my heart... thank you...


----------



## Saaby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

SO that was a 'yes' to size 6 then?


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

my fav shoes well boot are doc martins or timberlands i where new balnce now there like 100 bucks but i get em from my step mom hse don like em when they get dirty so she gives em to me and she even cleans em lol.she was strict as hell but she is very cool


----------



## Greta (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Saaby said:*
SO that was a 'yes' to size 6 then? 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif ... yes, Ryan... it's a yes to the size 6... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

you deserve em sasha ya put up with all us guys .well not me im perfect{insert roll eyes thingy here}well im almnost perfect


----------



## darkzero (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*darkzero said:*
Sasha, maybe we can get a "Sasha's Bruno Maglis Supporter" banner next to our names too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

How's this? ---->





/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif



[/ QUOTE ]










/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## nightshade (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

It's a great board,talk about ground level support.Sending $10.00 via c.c.Ask for a red arc aaa to match.Thanks for all you do.


----------



## Saaby (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Ok Sasha /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

So I should go to bed but as long as we're on the subject of shoes...

Went shopping recently. Old shoes wearing out (I'm like a 3 pair of shoes guy. Nice shoes, day to day shoes, sandals) Found some shoes I REALLY REALLY liked, then when I got looking closer and figured out why. 

In the photo below my OLD shoe is on the left and the NEW shoe is on the right.






/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif What can I say, you find something you like and you stick with it!


----------



## Greta (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*nightshade said:*
Ask for a red arc aaa to match. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Got one... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Rothrandir (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

shouldn't there be a link to this thread on the top of every cpf page? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## keithhr (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I'm in for $10 for a worthy cause, paypaled via cc tonight. She is always here to support all of us crazy people and she really deserves a lot of kudos. So for all the people that always feel a bit of gratitude every time Sasha comes through for all of us, now is the time to put your money where your.............is.


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I'm in. $10.00 PayPaled.


----------



## McGizmo (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

OK,

I'm in with an unknown contribution . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sasha, I ask you to accept my modest French contribution.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Receive $10 

The shoes of my wife already cost me a lot of money /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif, and I spend almost nothing on my flashlights.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## rfdancer (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I'm in. Sent $20 by Pay Pal.


----------



## Greymage (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

$25 sent via Paypal...

Boy those are expensive shoes... it's like wearing a VIP on each foot /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## nekomane (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

15$ sent via PP.
Thank you for your hard work Sasha /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## ksbman (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Don, way cool!

I think with your contribution, Sasha might have to give us a link to a matching handbag.


----------



## matt_j (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

hah $10 sent via paypal... Right on... 

Matt


----------



## Greta (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Oh Keith... you don't want to get me started on the handbag thing... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif ... I have so many of those bookmarked and on my wish list for that site... it's truly pathetic... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## matt_j (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hey you need to carry all the flashlights somehow...


----------



## Greta (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*polak187 said:*
Hey you need to carry all the flashlights somehow... 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL!! It's sad but I really do consider that when purchasing a new handbag... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif ... My evening EDC is my E1e Wine- McLux-PR-BB611-LIII... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Ok guys... I think you all deserve to know my plans for your _extremely_ generous donation. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif ... I am going on a cruise on June 7th. So I ordered a new dress a couple weeks ago... it's on backorder but will be here in time. I had planned on wearing a lovely pair of pewter shoes that I purchased awhile ago but now my plans have changed and I will be wearing the Bruno Maglis. 

Here is the dress... not a very good picture... this is the best I could do with PhotoShop... it was a very tiny picture that I had to enlarge and "tweek"...


----------



## bwaites (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

So what is our total, with McGizmos light it has to be close already?

Bill


----------



## BeagleLight (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

My gratitude to Keith for setting this up. PP sent for $20. And Sasha, for all that you do...Thank you.
And guys, lets keep the money rolling! Where else do we get as much enjoyment as at CPF?
Michael


----------



## wasabe64 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

PP for $10 sent!

Keith/Michael, thanks for setting this up!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## *PS* (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Also I want to participate!
I have sent $10 via PP for Sasha's Shoes.
--------------
Pietro


----------



## ksbman (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

With this thread being open for less than 12 hours, we have almost collected enough for the shoes _without_ McGizmo's contribution yet.

Personally, I would like to see this thread remain open for a couple days to give others a chance to show their thanks to Sasha. I think the extra money should go towards the accessory of Sasha's choice, be it a handbag or whatever.

What would you all like to do? Stop the contributions now or give everyone a chance to participate? 

And Sasha's opinion doesn't count unless it's to tell us what accessory would go best with her 'Holy Grail'.


----------



## Doug S (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hmmm..., I guess that I am indirectly responsible for this silliness so I'd better contribute too. Besides, I think that little red shoe icon is *really* cute.
Non-CC paypal sent.


----------



## keithhr (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I counted posted totals of $195 not counting Don's generous contribution of the PR light, if we keep this going we could manage enough for a matching handbag as well, if you were to ask my domestic partner she would say it's mandatory.


----------



## wasabe64 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Keith,

Why don't you have this coincide with McGizmo's auction? (7PM PST Saturday)


----------



## matt_j (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sasha will be stylin' in her new heels on the cruise sheep... My oh my. My next thread,after the animal thread dies will be "ost a picture of yourself" so we can put faces to the screennames. We also need a secret flashoholic wink or handshake... And set up the list of rules and rituals. So when we pass by on the streets we will know what's cooking...


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Good idea.


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I meant running this in conjunction with McGizmo's contribution. However, I would like to know more about winks, handshakes, rules and rituals.


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hello Sasha,

I was just wondering what month of the CPF 2005 calendar you were going to be featured...

Keith, PayPal sent.

Tom


----------



## kfasold (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Paypal on the way -- glad I had time to check in this morning...

So, how come everyone else has those cute little red shoes next to their name & I don't??? <G>


----------



## Brock (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Baby needs new pair of shoues /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

I am in for $10


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

PayPal for $25 sent. :-D

Larry


----------



## d'mo (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sasha needs a new pair of shoes. Up the total by another $20. PP sent.

Thank you Sasha!!!!


----------



## matt_j (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*SilverFox said:*
Hello Sasha,

I was just wondering what month of the CPF 2005 calendar you were going to be featured...

Keith, PayPal sent.

Tom 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hah. 







I'm in trouble!!!!!!!

Matt


----------



## Hoghead (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Thanks Sasha and ksbman. You both perform a lot of services for CPF that we never see or know about. It's people like you that make CPF what it is. I'm glad to see you get your "Holy Grail" and Brass Firefly.

PayPal sent.


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

no chance something like that goes on without me!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif
bernhard

EDIT: PP sent!


----------



## Eric_M (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Man, if it keeps going like this Sasha had better make a bigger wish list!

PP sent.


----------



## DaveH (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Snail Pal for $10 sent. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## PeterB (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Great idea and nice shoes! PP sent...


----------



## Greta (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

*OMG!!*... I go to work for 4 hours and all hell breaks loose!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif

Do you guys really want the little red shoes "badge"? I will do it...*GLADLY!!*...



... just let me know and I'll get on it... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

*Matt*... yes, you *ARE* in trouble... LOL!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif (btw... perfect month... my birthday is in January... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif )

I called my girlfriend on my way to work this morning... she is going on the cruise with me... she is *SOOO* jealous!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif She's the one who always teases me about my flashlights and calls me "Flashlight girl"... she's not laughing at me and "my guys" any more!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Thanks guys... all of you! ... You are all so incredible! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## x-ray (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Great idea Keith /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Paypal sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Starlight (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Paypal sent. Fix the calendar picture, it doesn't show the shoes.


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
*OMG!!*...Do you guys really want the little red shoes "badge"? I will do it...*GLADLY!!*...



... just let me know and I'll get on it... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif Oh please Sasha I wants this red shoes badge /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## unnerv (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Count me in for $10. Paypal Sent.


----------



## ksbman (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Seriously Sasha, you need to think about what else you want.

With McGizmo's auction and the money sent, we're up to $700 at the moment. 

And with the M6 auction and donations from this thread not ending until 7 PM PST on this Saturday, I would imagine the total would get a little higher.

Cool shades for lounging on deck? Comfy, stylin' sandals for the beach?


----------



## Greta (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Ok... Pascal has the official "red shoe support" badge... what do you guys think? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Darell (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Ok, ok. I wasn't gonna be part of the sheenanigans. But then she posted the picture of the dress. THAT was worth some money, so I'm in. Can't let Brock out-do me. But I AM willing to let Don out-do me, certainly.

I think we need an engraved, microscopic plaque made to be permanently installed on the shoes. CPF at the top, and all our names below.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

i have no fashion sense whatsever im lucky if i have my shirt the right side out


----------



## Greta (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Keith... you'll have to forgive me for being just a little bit overwhelmed here... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif ... Obviously, a purse to go with my new outfit would be great! Let me see what I can find... and... ummm... well ... there's the "Two Lips Sasha" shoes for only $29 on the "sale rack"... that's where I usually do my shopping on that site... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I know this isn't much but I'm only a college student with a lousy job and limited funds...
Paypal sent for 5 bucks, which isn't enough to express my admiration (or is it pity?) of what you do for the board.
Oh and the badge looks cool /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Greta (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Update!

Ok... Here's the purse.

I want the shoes to stand out... so they will be the only thing on me that is not black. This purse is the same patent leather... (major fashion faux pas to mix your fabrics and textures! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif )... and it also has the lacing on it similar to a corset which is what the dress has... the lacing up the front. So I think this would be the perfect bag... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## paulr (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

PP sent (small donation since I didn't have much non-CC PP funds and anyway am broke) but here's a pic that a friend of mine drew /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Greta (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

WOW!! Paul... seriously... I'd wear something like that... LOL!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I've added the "red shoe support" badge to a few of your profiles. I won't add it to any more unless you specifically request it. I can understand why some may not want a tiny pair of red shoes by their name... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Just let me know if you want it and I'll make it so... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## brightnorm (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Paypal sent. I think I'm developing a FFF*

Brightnorm

*Flashlight foot fetish


----------



## x-ray (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*




/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## daloosh (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Cool Keith, I was actually just thinking about Sasha's cruise massage fund, but this is better!

$10 sent paypal funds.

daloosh


----------



## Mutie (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

$10.00 PayPal sent.

I'm thinking the red shoe icon will nicely compliment my blue hair and red and blue LED's.

Sasha are you sure you don't want a custom latex skirt and top?

Mutech


----------



## Doug S (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*

I've added the "red shoe support" badge to a few of your profiles. I won't add it to any more unless you specifically request it. I can understand why some may not want a tiny pair of red shoes by their name... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Just let me know if you want it and I'll make it so... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
Why Sasha, Darling, I would proudly wear your little red shoes icon. Your little red shoes are another matter. I don't have a thing that they would go with and besides they are a bit on the small side for me.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
I've added the "red shoe support" badge to a few of your profiles. I won't add it to any more unless you specifically request it. 

[/ QUOTE ]
You can go ahead and add the "red shoe support" badge to my profile at your convenience. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Prolepsis (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
I've added the "red shoe support" badge to a few of your profiles. I won't add it to any more unless you specifically request it. 

[/ QUOTE ]
You can go ahead and add the "red shoe support" badge to my profile at your convenience. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Me too please (at your convenience, of course). PP sent to Keith. Great idea! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Maybe we can get McGizmo or one of the other modders to add some lights to the shoes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## Stainless (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

This is GREAT - and LONG OVERDUE!

(I haven't had this much fun since... well, never mind.)

Someone - anyone - please PM me the address for snail mail contribution.


----------



## rfdancer (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I'd love to have a pair of red shoes added.
Thanks for the time and effort you're contributing


----------



## daloosh (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

rfdancer, welcome to CPF and stay a while!

Sasha, I'd love some little red shoes to go with the red Ferraris Christie's got parked outside their place for auction. I can only look...

Thanks
daloosh


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

_"Trapped by
a burning secret.

Torn by
a blazing desire."_

_"Protected by
a ruggedly handsome man trained in deadly weaponry.

Adored by
gentlemen all over the world."_

Coming soon to a theater near you.

It's <font color="purple"> *Sasha!* </font>

Off for an innocent and well deserved cruise with a girlpal, <font color="purple"> *Sasha!* </font>suspects her friend may be jealous of the attention she gets from her ever growing, global tribe of men friends. Little does her friend know but, <font color="purple"> *Sasha!* </font> carries more than one torch but they aren't the type anyone suspects.

<font color="purple"> *Sasha!* </font> is a riveting story of power and creativity, contention and resolution and how one woman brings struggling worlds together to a common ground of intellectual grace.

Find out why the click...click...clicking, that announces the approach of a classic pair of mauve Bruno Magli high heels freezes everyone. See the premier of <font color="purple">*Sasha!*</font>, summer 2004.

Special sneak preview at CandlePowerForums.com


----------



## Greta (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif
*ROTFLAMO!!!* Bravo!! Bravo!!









That is *AWESOME*, Icebreak!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

PayPal sent to ksbman for $20.00

Enjoy the shoes. 

I want a Red Shoe Badge. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Wooooo Hooooooo, I look good in red.


----------



## mut (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

OK I keep seeing these little red shoes running around here. I would like to have a pair too. These would go well with the avatar suggestion by McGizmo. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## darkzero (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I just got in and noticed the red shoes icon.





I can't believe Sasha really did it. Please leave mine, I like it. Sasha, you are one lucky lady. I'm happy you are getting your shoes, your purse and ?? Cheers to Sasha, Keith, and all of CPF.


----------



## Greta (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Darell (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hey! Gimme my freakin' shoes! I'm not sending money for YOU... this is all about ME!

We can change it to something more macho later...


----------



## Saaby (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Shoe me baby!


----------



## Greta (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

You guys are nuts... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## JonSidneyB (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

yes we are....so?


----------



## bwaites (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sasha's shoes please, and by the way, of course we're nuts, we're flashaholics!

Better pick out some more stuff, Sasha, that money needs to be spent!

Bill


----------



## *PS* (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I want also the red shoes icon!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif 
--------------
Pietro


----------



## Darell (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Damn, that was quick. Let's keep buying her stuff. We get GREAT service this way. Who'd a thought? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## McGizmo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I guess I have to wait until tomorrow for my shoes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hello Sasha,

Ms January... Sound good to me.

I'll go for the shoe icon as well. May have some explaining to do to my wife, but she is a good sport.

Tom


----------



## dat2zip (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sounds good to me. PP for 10 coming.


----------



## Atomic6 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Wow. This is cool. Just now linked over from Don's UV Light auction to find total shopping mayhem. I'm in. Sending PP after I post this.

I want the Red shoes Icon too Please!

And I think you folks have gotten so excited about the shoes that you forgot to get her socks!

How about a nice pair of gals wool hunting socks to go with them fine shoes Sasha? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif (It can get a little cold on the deck of those cruise ships ya know).






PayPal Sent! Have Fun Sasha /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Greta (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*McGizmo said:*
I guess I have to wait until tomorrow for my shoes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

HA!... you forget that I never sleep through the night and always get up at least once or twice for a glass of milk and to make sure that you and Darell aren't running amok... I keep thinking that one of these days, I'll catch you two behaving... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## tiktok 22 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Postal Money Order sent!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Hope it arrives soon.
Can I get one of those little red badges when it arrives.....pleeeeeeease!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Can we see some pics when you get them? I bet your pretty little feet will make your Brunos look great. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Topper (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Paypal sent 10.00 more bucks for the Sasha shoe fund.
I would like the shoe icon please.
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MenaceSQL (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Paypal sent. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif ...so how many lux do these shoes put out? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Wow, Sacha you made it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Very nice badge and so male /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Just after I awoke me, I saw this little red shoes badge, it's very funny, Thanks again Sasha for all you make for us here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## LED-FX (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hopefully getting towards a matching handbag ;-)
May I have a red shoes badge as well please.

Adam


----------



## Stainless (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Icebreak said:*
_"Trapped by
a burning secret.

Torn by
a blazing desire."_

_"Protected by
a ruggedly handsome man trained in deadly weaponry.

Adored by
gentlemen all over the world."_

Coming soon to a theater near you.

It's <font color="purple"> *Sasha!* </font>

Off for an innocent and well deserved cruise with a girlpal, <font color="purple"> *Sasha!* </font>suspects her friend may be jealous of the attention she gets from her ever growing, global tribe of men friends. Little does her friend know but, <font color="purple"> *Sasha!* </font> carries more than one torch but they aren't the type anyone suspects.

<font color="purple"> *Sasha!* </font> is a riveting story of power and creativity, contention and resolution and how one woman brings struggling worlds together to a common ground of intellectual grace.

Find out why the click...click...clicking, that announces the approach of a classic pair of mauve Bruno Magli high heels freezes everyone. See the premier of <font color="purple">*Sasha!*</font>, summer 2004.

Special sneak preview at CandlePowerForums.com 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ice:

Once this thread is over, you should move your story line into the Cafe so that it can be developed a little further. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Twenty USD (check) on its way to Keith.

Sasha:
I would like to try the shoe icon - at least until my feet start to hurt. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Greta (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I think you all have made it well past the shoes and purse. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif Actually, I think you've probably paid for my entire cruise at this point!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Thanks guys... again... many, many times... thank you, thank you, thank you... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Can we now see the garter? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif 
No don't /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif me, but maybe /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif


----------



## d'mo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Shoe Me Sasha! Shoe Me, please! 

(Uh... referring to the icon)


----------



## bwaites (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Anybody have a recent count of number of people who have contributed and how much total?

I'm too busy, or maybe too lazy?

Bill


----------



## ksbman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

As of now, I've received $560 from 48 people, with two more who are mailing an unknown amount. I'll have to contact those two to see how much they are going to send so I can have an accurate total by this weekend.

Britt said in the Pelican UV auction that 'This baby ain't going for less than $250.00', so that is the minimum that I am counting on from that very generous source.

So that brings the total up to $810. I wonder if we can hit the $1000 mark? I'm still getting donations, seven so far today.

This has far exceeded my expectations, I am proud of us all!

I agree with Stainless, this _has_ been fun to do.

Oh yeah, bwaites, I can see everyone’s avatar but yours.


----------



## unnerv (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

oh what the hell, shoe me too. I think it is great that we come together as a group to show a little appreciation for all that Sasha does for us here. She definately deserves them.

Patrick


----------



## Frenchyled (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hey Keith,

I just come to notice that I sent my donation directly to sacha, while I had to send it to you! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

Sasha, if it is not for the shoes, it will be for the next pair of laces /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Greta (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
So that brings the total up to $810.

[/ QUOTE ]

*WOW!!*... guys, I am humbled... truly... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

FYI... I have to work today from 9-5 PST... so any further requests to be "red-shoed" will have to wait 'til this evening to be fulfilled... Thanks again guys!!


----------



## Greta (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Pascal... no worries... I'll put it in the cruise "massage fund"... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Starlight (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sasha,
Please add my shoes.


----------



## Eric_M (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Don't forget me!



[ QUOTE ]
*Eric Maier said:*
Man, if it keeps going like this Sasha had better make a bigger wish list!

PP sent. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Roy (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

PP sent!


----------



## Darell (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
to make sure that you and Darell aren't running amok... I keep thinking that one of these days, I'll catch you two behaving... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]Sadly, I've never actually owned an amok. I can't afford the electricity for it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Don, on the other hand, seems to run his amok 24 hours/day. There's just no stopping that guy.


----------



## McGizmo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hey man-cow-gal,

Once you get a round tuit, running amok is a piece of cake as long as you aren't bearing a grudge. And don't feel guilty; it's inappropriate and she's not interested.


----------



## PeterB (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I'd also like to have the shoe badge, if possible...


----------



## BC0311 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Paypal sent. This is terrific, thanks for hosting it Keith.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Britt

PS: Sasha, may I have some of those cool red shoes? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## juancho (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Keith I don't have a Pay-Pal acc. so I sent my contribution to your address over the mail.
Best wishes to Sasha.
Oh yes!! can I have the red shoes badge??

Juan C.


----------



## nullandvoid (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Enjoy the shoes and accessories and thanks for everything.
PP sent


----------



## Jets22 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

PayPal sent. You deserve a new pair of shoes!!!!


----------



## kfasold (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Ya know, I never thought I'd be typing these words, but --

'can I have the little red shoes (icon) too'

[Just don't ever let my wife find that web site...]


----------



## jhereg (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Paypal sent.


----------



## flashlightlens (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*d'mo said:*
Shoe Me....! Shoe Me....!

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey, wasn't that Robert Downey Jr's line from the edited version of the movie Back to School?

PP Sent. Enjoy!


----------



## Saaby (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sasha, take some of the extra money and put it towards a new laptop for yourself!


----------



## paulr (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sasha, sure, I'd like a shoe badge. Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif.


----------



## ksbman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I believe I'll keep accepting donations for the Sasha Shoe Fund past tomorrow’s deadline. 

Seems silly to me to say no to others who are just discovering this thread. I bring this up because I've received 15 donations so far today. Maybe the red shoes' icon is helping to spread the word.

Also, there has been so much more money come in than I had expected, that I'd like to just send her a money order Monday and let her order at her convenience and privacy. 

Of course, before I'd send her the money, I would need her word that that the money will be spent on herself. The cruise massage fund also seems like a worthy cause.

I would send Sasha another money order towards the end of May, so any donations that come in before cruise time will get to her.

How does all of this sound to the rest of you?


----------



## Atomic6 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*ksbman said:* "SNIP" I will continue to send her a weekly money order until the cash flow stops or until cruise time, which ever comes first.How does all of this sound to the rest of you? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It sounds like we are in the judge's chambers discussing a palamony settlement.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Fine with me. Send her tons of cash-she deserves it. CPF is a wonderful resource. She makes it happen. Bout' time she has a payday /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Rich


----------



## Topper (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sounds like a game plan to me. The day will come when folks are thinking...Dang I could a got red shoes and I blew it.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## bwaites (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

The money order sounds fine, as long as she actually spends it on herself, and buys the shoes and purse first. (Sasha we must have evidence of the purchase!)

I don't know why my avatar is acting up, it says its ok in my personal site!?!

Bill


----------



## BC0311 (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Atomic6 said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*ksbman said:* "SNIP" I will continue to send her a weekly money order until the cash flow stops or until cruise time, which ever comes first.How does all of this sound to the rest of you? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It sounds like we are in the judge's chambers discussing a palamony settlement.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Fine with me. Send her tons of cash-she deserves it. CPF is a wonderful resource. She makes it happen. Bout' time she has a payday /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Rich 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sounds great to me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Britt


----------



## nekomane (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*ksbman said:*How does all of this sound to the rest of you? 

[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 
Keith, thanks for your efforts. Shall we start a new fund to buy YOU a new hat /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

the important thing is that our Mistress really takes it as a gift for herself, and not for CPF. It is for her personally, from us.
bernhard


----------



## rfdancer (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I love the "Well Kept" that was added to "serving wench" and I think the evidence of purchase is appropriate - in the form of Pictures!!!!!!!!! And Sasha - thank you for adding the red shoes image.


----------



## ksbman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*nekomane said:*
Keith, thanks for your efforts. Shall we start a new fund to buy YOU a new hat /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm already being rewarded here.


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

and you deserve it, too.
bernhard


----------



## lightemup (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

If its shoes Sasha wants, its shoes Sasha gets /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Good excuse to support cpf at the same time, PP sent for Sasha, PP sent to cpf /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Thankyou Sasha for everything you do /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Cam 

(ps you can line me up with a pair of those red shoes too /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif )


----------



## Icebreak (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Bill -

Yep, the path to your AV pic is hosed up. Rt Click/Properties on the pic on your site to capture the <http://www Dot etc.etc.>. The path is local now. If you knew that already, my apologies. I didn't know it until that guy from TulipLand told me. Reminds me. I ought to move mine off of imagestation. Sometimes it doesn't show up. 

Kieth -

Sounds good. Gotta watch her. She'll try to spend some of it on CPF. If she tries it someone's gonna half to give her a whippin'...or attempt to.


Jeff


----------



## kj (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Not sure I want the shoes icon, but PP sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Kenji!
(Did you get the parts yet?)

Larry


----------



## Greta (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hey guys... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif ... Looks like you all were very busy today while I was working... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif My warmest thanks once again to all of you... I've been floating on a cloud since yesterday in anticipation of slipping my feet into those shoes... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif ... and I've called just about everyone I know (and want to make jealous... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif ) and told them about this wonderful group of guys that I am so honored to be welcome amongst... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Ok... so in the true form of CPF'ers, you all have managed to go above and beyond in your generosity... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif And as it seems that I have no choice but to use your donations on myself, I would like to propose this...

How about if I use the excess funds to pay off my Victoria's Secret card that I just charged $130 to the other day for "cruise wear"? And then reimburse my debit card for the $80 dress and the $90 bathingsuit that I bought for the cruise? And then with what's left over, I'll put it aside for the cruise itself... and maybe something pretty from one of those exclusive boutiques on Catalina... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

So how does that sound? And yes, of course, I will post pictures of everything... except me in the bathing suit... unless my girlfriends can get a really good one of me sipping a Citron lemonade from the top deck of the cruise ship... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## yclo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hurray for the red shoes! $10 paypal sent!

-YC


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hoprfully, some of your *friends* will get an appropriate *shot* and post it here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif . (My turn for the whip- cool!)

Larry


----------



## 14C (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

OK...$ 10.00 PP sent for new brogans. I'll take the shoes but I'd really like to see something like err..uhh..a well..I dunno....sunset from Catalina?


----------



## SilverFox (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hello Sasha,

Your spending plan sound good to me.

Tom


----------



## daloosh (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

It's like Christmas Sasha! You deserve it for all the hard work you put in for us. It's great that we can give you something, just when you need it, too. Have an awesome trip and take lots of pictures!

daloosh


----------



## kitelights (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sasha - I can't believe that no one's brought this up (I grew up and used to be in the rag business - sold shoes, too), but you're gonna wear red shoes with a black dress??

Enjoy! PP sent.


----------



## tiktok 22 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sounds good to me Sasha! And yeah, lots a pictures!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## illumiGeek (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Better late than never... PP sent. Have fun!

Aloha, iG


----------



## zumlin (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Paypal Sent!

Shoe me please!!


----------



## Greta (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*kitelights said:*
Sasha - I can't believe that no one's brought this up (I grew up and used to be in the rag business - sold shoes, too), but you're gonna wear red shoes with a black dress??

Enjoy! PP sent. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah kitelights... think about it... shoes like those deserve their own spotlight. They deserve to be the focus point of the entire outfit. What better way than to make them the only "color" in the entire outfit? They will get noticed... that's for sure... and so will I... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Icebreak (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

There's no place like home. There's no place like home.


----------



## KingSmono (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

PayPal Sent! What a great group here... CPF never ceases to amaze me! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Enjoy the cruise Sasha! (can i have a pair of red ruby slippers too? Thanks!)


----------



## yclo (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Oh Sasha, shoe me please too!


----------



## xochi (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

paypal sent , size 11's


----------



## Greymage (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

LOL, I just noticed Sasha's title is now "_Well Kept_ Serving Wench" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## Greta (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Greymage said:*
LOL, I just noticed Sasha's title is now "_Well Kept_ Serving Wench" /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ah yes... it seems that my little red shoe helper elf <small><small>_*coughSaabycough*_</small></small>didn't have enough shoes to pass out while I was at work the past couple days so he decided to play around... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Actually, if you look in my profile, I list my occupation as "Kept Woman". I've always listed it that way. It comes from many years ago when I had this woman that I met at a Special Forces Christmas Ball look down her nose at me and haughtily ask me, "So what do _you_ do?"... To which I replied just as haughtily... "Not a damn thing! I'm a kept woman!"... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... the look on her face was so priceless. I think she was some Col's wife or something... like I really cared... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## raggie33 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

cool


----------



## ksbman (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Just an update- including the auction, we've gone over $1000.


----------



## Darell (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hmmm. I'm starting to think that now *I'd* like to "keep" Sasha. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Like I could afford her. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## raggie33 (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

i have to wait to monday to send my funds sorry


----------



## Klaus (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

OK PP sent - gimme da shoes please 

While I have to admit my little contribution pales reading through this thread - but there are other good causes needing some funding too, right Keith /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Now we only need some red-shoed bitching graemlin /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Klaus


----------



## Greta (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*ksbman said:*
Just an update- including the auction, we've gone over $1000. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Unbelievable!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/faint.gif

Darell... ah, but I'm worth it... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Ok guys... I'm off to work for the day! 9-5 PST...


----------



## kj (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Now you may create a cruiser icon or an icon for your new request /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## darkzero (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*ksbman said:*
Just an update- including the auction, we've gone over $1000. 

[/ QUOTE ]










umm, ya know, Sasha is an imposter!! Really, I am the real Sasha, please send the money straight to my PP account. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif




/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif 

That's awsome, she deserves it!


----------



## FlashGordon (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

After reading all of this it sounds like Sasha is moving into position as reining Queen of Candlepower vs. serving wench of the forum; with her followers bowing at her feet (and shoes). Perhaps Mistress Sasha would be a better title? Just look at the power she commands! Why, I wait in anticipation for her little avatar to appear in a post, even if the post is fairly dry, her little snippets of text bring a smile to my face! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

What is your next request my Mistress?

What boon would you have me carry out?

May I worship your footwear?

Where do I sign up for the Sasha fan club? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif


----------



## jtivat (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Paypal sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif sounds like we will have enough to get a dress with those shoe's!


----------



## Topper (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

If the thread stays open long enough she can buy the dang
Ship
Topper /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## AlphaTea (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

PayPal sent...so shoe me!

A couple of observations:

1.Sasha, I noticed the shoes come in 3 colors. I think you can buy one of each color now.

2.I dont know what Im gonna say if my wife askes why I gave money for another woman to get fancy shoes.

3.Why are there so many good causes with so little money...


----------



## Wolfen (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I'd like to say paypal sent, but couldn't access the site. Check sent /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## darkzero (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*AlphaTea said:*
2.I dont know what Im gonna say if my wife askes why I gave money for another woman to get fancy shoes.


[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

uh oh, someboy's in trouble now! Grounded from buying lights for the next couple months??


----------



## Greta (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Here's an idea... how about if I use some of the Red Shoe fund to get a new tattoo? I've been playing with this for the past month or so and have already brought the design to my tat guy to see if he could do it... he said "of course!"... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... here is the design I was thinking about getting on my right shoulder...


----------



## raggie33 (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

i used to want a tattoo of kiss there a band .all four faces but i always here my dad saying to me never ever get a tattoo.he got one when he was in the army and he hates it now.it still makes me alugh thinking my dad with a tattoo ya will have to know him to know why it makes me laugh. that tatoo looks nice though sasha.just make sure ya go to a clean shop.


----------



## Greta (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Raggie... I currently have 6 tattoos. Each is a piece of the roadmap of my life. I don't regret any of them and each has it's significance. This little girl with her flashlight turning the scarey night creatures into beautiful butterflies just really touches me... and has meaning to me beyond what I can express... and without you guys and CPF, I would have never seen the beautiful butterflies... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Icebreak (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Yes, I've loved that painting since brightnorm posted it the second time. I think it would be a fabulous addition for you. Jeepers, did I just say fabulous? Did I just say jeepers? I gotta go change out a transmission, drink some beer, shoot some pool and crash shoulders with my buddies.

I think all your guys have agreed that as long as you don't gift CPF, anything you wish is fine. It's nice though, to hear about what you want to do.


----------



## iddibhai (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

that is a gorgeous image


----------



## ksbman (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Well, this has turned out to be a lot more successful that I had first imagined. The grand total being sent to Sasha this week is *$1084.32*.

First off, let me congratulate FrenchyLed for winning the 6W UV Pelican M6 Auction. His winning bid of $269.99 has McGizmo sobbing in his cornflakes this morning, muttering over and over "All I got was a lousy pair of red shoes by my name? ".

And speaking of Don, a very hearty *Well Done!* for his generosity in donating 100% of the proceeds to the Sasha Shoe (handbag, massage, tattoo, etc.) Fund. He is truly a special member of the CPF family. 

On our end of the SSF, 73 people sent in donations totaling $814.33. Fewer people donated that I had hoped, but those that did gave more than I expected. There are 7275 registered CPF members, so that pair of red shoes by our names is our 'one percenters' badge.

I am going to keep accepting donations until the third week of May. Hopefully more people will succumb to the lure of the Red Shoes and want to be a part of CPF history. As long as my PayPal accounts are visible in the first post you can send a donation.

Sasha, aren't you glad now that you didn't settle for "and your _verbal_ appreciation is all I need". I hope we have conveyed, in a small way, our appreciation for all that you do for us.


----------



## ksbman (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Oh wow!

I just saw that there is another auction for the Sasha Shoe Fund.

Way to go, MR Bulk!


----------



## brightnorm (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*ksbman said:*
... There are 7275 registered CPF members... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Keith,

The main page states 5167 registered users. Is there a difference between members and users?

Brightnorm


----------



## Greta (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Again, I want to thank you all for your awesome generosity... from where I'm sitting, it seems so lame just to say "thank you" but I don't think there are enough words to completely express my gratitude, appreciation and indebtedness to you all... especially those who have given their time and very special lights for "the cause"... Keith, Don and Charlie... thank you...




guys!

Keith... if it would be easier for you, you can paypal the funds to me and I'll just transfer them to my bank account. I set up a seperate account for myself last year for CPF related "stuff". I have a debit/credit card for that account so that will make it easy for me to purchase the shoes and purse and then to just use that credit card for my cruise. Whichever way is easier for you... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Some random thoughts... it has warmed my heart to no end to surf through CPF and see all of the little red shoe icons. I thought it didn't get any better than to see all of the blue supporter badges but I was wrong... the red shoes are awesome! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif The tattoo idea is still kinda up in the air and if I decide to do it, it won't be until the end of June... my tat guy is booked 'til then. Yes raggie, he runs a very clean shop and has done 4 of my 6 tats already... and his wife has done two of my piercings... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif ... Culture Shok Tattoo and Body Piercing... and Rob's Portfolio. As you all know, tattoos are something that once "applied", you're stuck with forever. Therefore, I do want to make sure that I think this out completely and that it is exactly the way I want it before I get it done. I've messed with the colors for several reasons... For one, I wanted to make it "mine", and for two, it will be easier for Rob to do if the colors are all within the same range of shades... the blue/purple/magenta scheme works very well for both of us. I will definately keep you all posted on this and post pictures when/if I go with it... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif And finally... I'm still so completely overwhelmed by this whole thing but I am also even more determined than ever to continue to be your Serving Wench... making sure that CPF continues to be the most incredible community that the world wide web has ever seen and providing you all with the comforts, comraderie and family that we've all come to love and enjoy.

Thanks again guys... so very much... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## ksbman (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*brightnorm said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*ksbman said:*
... There are 7275 registered CPF members... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Keith,

The main page states 5167 registered users. Is there a difference between members and users?

Brightnorm 

[/ QUOTE ]

I went to the User List, clicked on 'Registered On', inverted the list, and the last person to register is now #7277.

I don't know why there are two sets of numbers.


----------



## Greta (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*brightnorm said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*ksbman said:*
... There are 7275 registered CPF members... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Keith,

The main page states 5167 registered users. Is there a difference between members and users?

Brightnorm 

[/ QUOTE ]

Currently, there are 5167 user profiles in the database. However, over the lifespan of CPF, 7275 users have registered. Obviously, alot have been deleted from the database for various reasons. From time to time, I go through and delete users who haven't logged in in over a year and have under 3 posts. It just keeps the database a little trimmer. I think there are actually something like 2100 _ACTIVE_ users... that is based on how many have logged in within the past month.


----------



## ksbman (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sasha, I hope your PayPal account is a Personal account because PayPal would take out $24 in fees if I send the money to a Business account.


----------



## brightnorm (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
Here's an idea... how about if I use some of the Red Shoe fund to get a new tattoo? I've been playing with this for the past month or so and have already brought the design to my tat guy to see if he could do it... he said "of course!"... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... here is the design I was thinking about getting on my right shoulder...






[/ QUOTE ]

Sasha,

After I posted that picture (I think I called it “CPF Poster Girl”) I laminated two small copies, one for my GF and one for my wallet. I even brought an enlarged print to work where everyone loved it, especially the women.

I'd love to have a red shoes icon (sent PP a while ago)

Thanks for clarifying the membership question.

Brightnorm


----------



## Greta (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*ksbman said:*
Sasha, I hope your PayPal account is a Personal account because PayPal would take out $24 in fees if I send the money to a Business account. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Keith... it's a business account... I have to have it that way unfortunately. Yes, paypal has made some money from CPF... unfortunately... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif


----------



## Greta (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Oh... one more thing to add... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Today is my first day off after working for 11 days straight. I have to work again Monday and Tuesday and then I will be off for almost a week. My parents are coming in from New York on Wednesday to Las Vegas. I have to go pick them up at the airport and I will be staying with them in Vegas until Friday. I'll be bringing my laptop with me. Then they will be coming back here to Havasu for the weekend. I have alot to do around here in preparation for their visit... not to mention I need to take a couple hours for myself this afternoon and do my lizard-on-a-rock-in-the-sun imitation. So I may be a little scarce this afternoon... thanks for understanding... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## ksbman (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I think I'll arrange for the money to get to you on Friday, *after* you get back from Las Vegas. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


----------



## Greta (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*ksbman said:*
I think I'll arrange for the money to get to you on Friday, *after* you get back from Las Vegas. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL!! Good idea... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## raggie33 (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

vegas what ever ya do dont see that strange canadain that plays there.i forget her name but man is she agravateing.but see the guy who sings about donkey shades


----------



## Klaus (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Yeah Keith, better wait with the transfer then /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

@Sasha - have fun in Las Vegas

Gang - what about a ticket for a Cirque de Soleil show for her ? 

BTW - Who is "shoeing" us, Saaby or Sahsa ?

TIA

Klaus


----------



## Greta (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Klaus and raggie... actually, I'm trying to get my parents on board to go see The Mandalay Bay Shark Reef. My daughter went and said it is the most spectacular thing in Vegas... in her opinion. They boast the only hammer head shark in captivity... and they've raised it from a "pup"... WOW!! ... and they have a petting tank where you can pet the rays! Anyway... they are being a little reluctant because they want to (as my mom put it) play the slots and hang out by the pool. I'm not much into either (I can hang out by the pool in my backyard) so I may end up going off on my own for a few hours while they enjoy themselves in their way. 

Klaus... I'm doing the "shoeing". (Saaby covers for me while I'm at work) Did you need one? I apologize if I missed your donation and request to be "shoed"... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## Klaus (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sasha,

if you never saw one of the Cirque de Soleil shows in Vegas (should be at least two all of the time, always forget the names) you really should look into it, really really good, forget all white Tigers or Copperfields, trust me /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Regarding shoeing, I and some other guys one page earlier PPed ( /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif oh so small, need to work on Keiths brass FF as well) but seem to be still without - sorry to bug /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Klaus


----------



## Greta (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Klaus... yes, there are two Cirque's... one is called simply "O" and the other is (I think?) the original Cirque de Soleil. Anyway, I've heard they are awesome and well worth the money... but we're talking my parents here... where how good the show is isn't the point... the $$$$$ is and it took me two years to get them to cough up the dough to see Blueman Group a couple years ago. They did admit it was worth the $85/ticket... but it's gonna take me another couple years to convince them to spend like that again. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

Re: the red shoe icon... I posted somewhere back toward the beginning of this thread that I would "shoe" anyone unless they requested it... I figured that some wouldn't want to have a little pair of red shoes next to their name... guess I was wrong about that... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## Klaus (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Thx for shoeing me Sasha, I posted in this thread but you might have not seen it.

Re the shows - I saw them both over the years (twice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif) the "O" is the new one and its the waterthing in the Bellagio - the original is the one I can´t remember but its in the Mirage (make that Treasure Island) I think - lets see - ok - its called Mystère - just go there when your parents go sleeping early /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif If you are not really partial for water go for the Mystère, at least that would be what I would do.

Thanks again

Klaus


----------



## Hoghead (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*ksbman said:*

On our end of the SSF, 73 people sent in donations totaling $814.33. Fewer people donated that I had hoped, but those that did gave more than I expected. There are 7275 registered CPF members, so that pair of red shoes by our names is our 'one percenters' badge. 

[/ QUOTE ]

To be a 1%er has a special meaning for an old biker. 

Sasha: Please give me the Red Shoe treatment.


----------



## Greta (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hoghead... we had our share of 1%ers (Vagos) here last weekend for the Laughlin RiverRun... they decided that Lake Havasu is the place to be now that the security is so tight in Laughlin. What they didn't count on was our SWAT team out "on patrol" in full tac gear... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... The 1%ers decided not to come back here again next year... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Hoghead (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Thanks Sasha! That was fast. I thought you were going to be out tanning this afternoon. I guess it doesn't take as long to tan in the Southwest as it does in Minnesota /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Greta (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hoghead... I was out for two hours actually... and then just took a nap.../ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sleepy.gif


----------



## jhereg (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sasha, would you mind giveing me the Red Shoe treatment also? Thanks.

Andy
Thank you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif Have you ever seen so many guys going crazy about a pair of red shoes? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## BeagleLight (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sasha,
I would be delighted to wear your red shoes badge of honor. TIA.
Michael


----------



## kitelights (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Now that I've read that it "warms your heart" to see the shoes, I'll proudly request mine.

But, could I have a strap and a little higher heel?


----------



## nekomane (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Same as above /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

How long are these gonna be displayed?


----------



## illumiGeek (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
Klaus and raggie... actually, I'm trying to get my parents on board to go see The Mandalay Bay Shark Reef. My daughter went and said it is the most spectacular thing in Vegas... in her opinion. They boast the only hammer head shark in captivity...

[/ QUOTE ]

Ummm... The Ihilani resort over here has a whole bunch of Hammerheads. And guests can feed them (if you like sticking your hands in a bucket of smelly dead fish).

But the reef thing at Mandalay is cool.


----------



## illumiGeek (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*jhereg said:*
Sasha, would you mind giveing me the Red Shoe treatment also? Thanks.

Andy
Thank you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif Have you ever seen so many guys going crazy about a pair of red shoes? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

I wouldn't know... I didn't get mine yet either? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## AlphaTea (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
...how about if I use some of the Red Shoe fund to get a new tattoo?... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Feces will definitely impact the rotary oscillator if the wife finds out that not only did I buy another woman a pair of super fancy shoes, I paid for her to get (another) tattoo! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif


----------



## Greta (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*illumiGeek said:*

I wouldn't know... I didn't get mine yet either? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry guys... I gotta sleep sometime... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Just so you all know... as I am not the one receiving the paypal notifications, I have no idea who has sent donations unless you indicate it here in this thread. I also don't know if you want the red shoe icon or not unless you request it here. I know that I have missed a couple of posts and I apologize for that... again, this whole work and sleep thing seems to be interfering... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif IlumiGeek, did I miss your post somewhere? AlphaTea, I think I must have missed yours as well... would you guys mind pointing them out to me, please? Thanks much... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## nekomane (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
would you guys mind pointing them out to me, please? Thanks much... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

28th post on this thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif But please get some rest first. I hope this shoe thing is not making you busier /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## KC2IXE (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Shoe me please


----------



## AlphaTea (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
... would you guys mind pointing them out to me, please? Thanks much... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Re: Sasha's Shoes 
#554223 - 05/01/04 08:02 PM 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Greta (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Thanks guys...


----------



## jtivat (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I would like a pair of shoe's please. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## TheFire (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Shoe me too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## illumiGeek (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*illumiGeek said:*

I wouldn't know... I didn't get mine yet either? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry guys... I gotta sleep sometime... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif

Just so you all know... as I am not the one receiving the paypal notifications, I have no idea who has sent donations unless you indicate it here in this thread. I also don't know if you want the red shoe icon or not unless you request it here. I know that I have missed a couple of posts and I apologize for that... 

[/ QUOTE ]

No worries, Sasha. I'm just yankin' your chain. We're all just having fun here at your expense. But in the end it's you that will be having fun at _*our*_ expense. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

So go take a nap, and when you're all rested, shoe me please.

Aloha, iG (still barefoot, but in Hawaii that's okay...)


----------



## hyeTotum (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

ksbman: PP has been sent...

Sasha: OK -- I must admit -- the little red virtual shooz are cool! Please "shoe me" when you get time. TIA.

Funny -- I would have figured you for Via Spiga's -- but hey, I suppose those are soooooo last week /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif

BTW, sorry it's not more but _I_ just got back from Vegas where my sure-thing longshot in the Derby ran like a torpid tortoise and cost me my 'flashlight money' for the month! Not to beat a dead horse (so to speak) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gifbut I swear I saw that nag stop at the quarter-pole and smoke a robusto and down a glass of port before resuming his ungainly shlepp toward the finish line! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsdown.gif Anyway, the rest of the field were in their barns by the time he deigned to cross the finish line -- taking my flashlight (and your shoe) money down the 'ol porcelain receptacle! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smoker5.gif

Thanks for all you do!


----------



## ksbman (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Congrats to wasabe64 for his winning bid of $405 on MR Bulk's VIP Prototype auction.

And a special Thanks to MR Bulk for donating such a great light. 

Charlie sums up his roll nicely when he says "Yah, the Short one in the middle... So those high heels would definitely help". 

OOPS, wrong quote; this is the one I meant, "I think the way to approach any auction that benefits CPF and/or its administrative entities is that you are simply making a donation to maintain the cyber playground that features our favorite hobby, our beloved flashlights. A bonus is that you get a free light (or whatever is being auctioned) as well.

The best outlook is to keep in mind that those who offer these items for bid, with the proceeds going to CPF, are actually the ones getting nothing tangible in return. Auction winners are the ones who at least Get something for their generous donations. And as far as yours truly is concerned, this suits me just fine."

That brings the Sasha Shoe Fund total up to $1503.73, which also includes a couple more donations.

Sasha's list of ways to spend the money keeps growing, too: Shoes, Handbag, Cruise wear (Victoria's Secret, Dress, Bathing Suit), the Cruise itself, "Something pretty from one of those exclusive boutiques on Catalina", 'Girl With Flashlight' Tattoo, and a Beretta Storm. 

Have Fun!


----------



## MenaceSQL (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Since it seems that most have asked to be shoe'd, I would like to be shoe'd too now if it is not a problem. Thanks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## LEDmodMan (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Holy garbage!!!

What did I miss last weekend??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

And like a lemming...

Please *"Shoe Me"!* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Greta (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sorry for the delay in "shoeing" today guys... I wasn't feeling well today and had to work anyway... then came home and just went to bed. I'm a little better now but still feeling a bit yucky.





I won't be around tomorrow (Wednesday) as I have to go pick up my parents in Vegas and won't be able to get on line until tomorrow night. 

Thanks again to everyone who made a donation to the Red Shoe Fund... I'm simply overwhelmed with all of your generostiy...


----------



## kongfuchicken (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Get some rest Sasha!


----------



## 14C (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Enjoy Vegas..I do when I get down there. The Holy Cow used to have a great Reuben and microbrews. New ST attraction at the MGM. Freemont Street at night. See the inside of the Mirage and Luxor. Take them to the Dam or maybe they still offer the nightime helicopter rides over the Strip.


----------



## Greta (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

14C... I've lost count of how many times I've seen the Fremont Street Experience... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif ... It was cool the 1st through 4th time... it lost it's "AWE" somewhere around the 10th... but still my parents make me see it every time they come to visit... which is at least once a year. I've been to just about every hotel/casino up on the "corner"... MGM, Luxor, Excalibur, NYNY, etc... I've walked through just about every hotel/casino on the strip and downtown... stayed at many as well. I only live 150 miles from Vegas and it's the closest mall and airport to me. It is truly sad but Vegas has little appeal to me at this point... with the exception of the malls... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## 14C (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Then go see the new additions to the Fashion Show...I guess they are not done yet but they are going to be the biggest in the States. And Caesars is expanding the mall too....


----------



## DSpeck (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Could you (or your assistant elf) "shoe" me as well, please! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Greta (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*14C said:*
Then go see the new additions to the Fashion Show...I guess they are not done yet but they are going to be the biggest in the States. And Caesars is expanding the mall too.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's the plan... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/sssh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## FlashlightOCD (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Gee ... Not around for a few days and everything is different. I've been wondering what all the Red Shoes were and then I found this thread yesterday. I've joined the club, can I be shoe'd whenever you are up to it?

Enjoy your vacation /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Wolfen (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Donation sent. Please shoe me.


----------



## Greta (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hey guys! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif ... Just checking in real quick from Vegas... I'm on dial-up and this is just plain painful... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

Anyway... I'll get the shoe icons up when I get home tomorrow. Meanwhile, I kinda jumped the gun on spending a little bit of what you all have given me... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif ... I bought a new outfit for the cruise and a top to go with some pants I got from Victoria's Secret for the cruise. All things were purchased on sale at some AWESOME prices!!! I love getting good deals... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... but I'll admit to splurging a little bit and paying full price for a pretty little beaded brocade purse... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif I'm going to take pictures of everything when I get home so you can see what some of your money went to. 

Thanks again guys!!! I really did have *ALOT* of fun shopping today... and honestly, I wouldn't have done it if it weren't for your incredible generosity. 

Ok... gotta get some sleep. Gotta take my mom shopping tomorrow and then drive back home. Bye! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## paulr (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sasha, all that stuff sounds great, most of all I'm itching for a pic of the actual shoes. Yes, a pic of you on the ship in that sophisticated cruise outfit, with the red shoes and of course using your PR-T Winelight to carry out some important secret mission with your usual devastating flair, is just what this place needs. James Bond, eat your heart out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## keithhr (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

the expression "it's better to give than receive" is actually sometimes accurate. Your species usually have the ability to turn a nice shopping trip into a spiritual adventure and the cpf stepped up a bit to (actions speak louder than words) show you how we feel.


----------



## naromtap (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

10 bucks sent for a tin of polish so after Lady Sasha's been shakin it to the beats from the 1's & the 2's,
on her worldwide cruise,
she can remove all the booze,
from her lil Red Shoes!


----------



## Greta (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Ok guys... I'm home!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Had a great time with my parents...




...and had a fantastic time shopping!!!





And as promised, when I got home today there was a priority mail envelope waiting for me with a money order from Keith... *<font color="red">THANK YOU KEITH!!!</font>* ... and thanks to every single one of you who donated to "the cause"... there is no possible way that I can fully express how much joy you have brought to this girl's heart with all of your expressions of appreciation and your generous donations. It's not just the anticipation of being able to go out and buy some frivolities for myself, it's also the fact that... you like me!! You really, really LIKE me!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow and get them posted... and I think I'll be ordering those red shoes and black purse tomorrow also... WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Kiessling (May 8, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

yepp, we like our MIstress.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif
bernhard


----------



## UncleFester (May 8, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Keith. PP sent
Sasha. PP sent to CPF.
Just a newbie wanting to help out a little.
Shoe Me Baby!!!!
Fester /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Greta (May 8, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Fester... Desert Hills?!?!?! ... You could have just driven 5 miles and hand delivered the donation to me... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## UncleFester (May 8, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hey! I got my new shoes. Cool /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 
Sasha. I think it's a different Desert Hills. I'm about five miles west of Cave Creek, AZ about 20 miles north of Phoenix. For some reason I got the impession you're in Havasu?? Thanks for the thought anyway. I would have been honored to meet a Well Kept Serving Wench. BTW, I loved the story about when you started the Kept Woman thing. I would have cherished the look on the snooty woman's face. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif
Fester


----------



## Greta (May 8, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Fester... AH!... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif ... we have a Desert Hills just up the road from Havasu... a small town that I guess could be considered a 'burb except that it's "out in the county" rather than an actual part of our city.


----------



## UncleFester (May 8, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I figured as much. Where I live isn't really a city. It's an area of Maricopa County that is unincorporated north of Phoenix. My mailing address is in Phoenix though. I thought Desert Hills sounded a little less mundane. 
Fester


----------



## Stainless (May 8, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
"... there is no possible way that I can fully express how much joy you have brought to this girl's heart with all of your expressions of appreciation and your generous donations. It's not just the anticipation of being able to go out and buy some frivolities for myself, it's also the fact that... you like me!! You really, really LIKE me!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif



[/ QUOTE ]

So guys... did we send enough for her to also get "the gun", or should I send another check?

(Yes Sasha: we really, really do LIKE you.)


----------



## Darell (May 8, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
you like me!! You really, really LIKE me!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

[/ QUOTE ]
Ha. Yeah. You make it sound like we have a choice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 8, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I have some in my Paypal account from an ad that came due around mid-week this last week, so if necessary, I can send more.


----------



## Greta (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Darell said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
you like me!! You really, really LIKE me!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

[/ QUOTE ]
Ha. Yeah. You make it sound like we have a choice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah... that is kinda convenient for me, aint' it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif

Craig... I have enough... you keep your money for yourself... and buy yourself something nice... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sasha,

Please post a pict of your new red shoes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 
I can't wait to see you wearing them /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Klaus (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hey - wazz-up guys and gals /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

is there a special behind the scenes SBF going on - Sahsa Beretta Fund or what /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif

Where do I have to sent a PP to get that nice riffle added ?

TIA

Klaus


----------



## lightemup (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif Klaus I was thinking the same thing /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## *PS* (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Also to me like the Beretta Storm!
My paypal account is ready!

Pietro.


----------



## Greta (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

NO, no, no!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif ... Let's let our wallets take a break for now guys... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

I gave the Beretta icon to Charlie, Britt and Ray as kind of a lark because of the VIP prototype auction. In retrospect, I probably shouldn't have because I don't want to get into the whole thing of "competition" with the icons... It really isn't fair to those who may not have as much to give as others. I don't want anyone to feel "inferior" or left out because of that. It has been alot of fun with the shoes... and I really am enjoying seeing them all over the board... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif ... but let's just hold off for now and maybe in a month or two or three, we can have another auction or lottery for CPF and do another icon of some sort. 

Pascal... I deposited the money order from Keith yeterday so I'm off to order my shoes this morning. I should have them by Tuesday at the latest... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... I still haven't had a chance to have some pictures taken of the new outfits I bought in Vegas this past week. Hopefully, I can get to that today. My parents are still here visiting from NY and my daughter drove up from Phoenix yesterday to spend a couple days with us. It has been busy but wonderfully so... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Ok... I'm off to order my shoes and purse!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## *PS* (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

For the your shoes I can to suggest Mario Valentino shoes(also if it is a( very)expensive brand!).

Pietro.


----------



## Greta (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

It is done!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

The shoes and purse have been ordered:

[ QUOTE ]
Order # : 41939644
Items ordered: 2
Total: $412.95
Date: 2004-05-09 07:23:35

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Brand, Style, Color, Size and Width Price
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Bruno Magli Luisiana $ 325.00
Red patent
Size 6 
Width M

Charles David Handbags Vogue-Clutch $ 87.95
Black
Size One Size 
Width One Size

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Item subtotal: $ 412.95
Shipping: $ 0.00
Total: $ 412.95
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Thank you for shopping with Zappos.com!


[/ QUOTE ]

I always get free shipping on my orders with this company and they always send my stuff next day delivery. So if they process the order tomorrow (Monday), I should have them by Tuesday afternoon!! WOOHOO!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif


----------



## Bill.H (May 9, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Better late than never.... Shoe me!

(and my apologies to Keith for accidentally sending the MO without the note telling him who it was from /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif )


----------



## hyeTotum (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Gotta luv Zappos! Plus -- if you subscribe, you get a frequent e-Mail "rolling" shoe forum of Q&A from other subscribers with a Zappos moderator...

BTW, I think donation-icons are the wave of the future. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Enjoy the new 'kicks', Sasha!... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Greta (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Received this email this morning:

[ QUOTE ]
Dear Kelly,

Although you originally ordered Standard (4 to 5 business days) shipping
and handling, we have given your order special priority processing in 
our warehouse so that your order will ship out today, and you should 
receive your order in 1 Business Day (from today) instead.

Business days are Mondays through Fridays, except holidays, so you should
receive your order by Tuesday, May 11th 2004.

Please note that this is being done at no additional cost to you. It is 
simply our way of saying thank you for being our customer.

Order #41939644
Bruno Magli Luisiana - Red patent - 6/M
Charles David Handbags Vogue-Clutch - Black - One Size/One Size

The above order has already been packed and we will be emailing you your
FedEx tracking number later today, when our computer systems are finished
processing all of today's transactions.

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep... gotta love Zappos... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Stainless (May 10, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
Received this email this morning:

[ QUOTE ]
Dear Kelly,

Although you originally ordered Standard (4 to 5 business days) shipping
and handling, we have given your order special priority processing in 
our warehouse so that your order will ship out today, and you should 
receive your order in 1 Business Day (from today) instead.

Business days are Mondays through Fridays, except holidays, so you should
receive your order by Tuesday, May 11th 2004.

Please note that this is being done at no additional cost to you. It is 
simply our way of saying thank you for being our customer.

Order #41939644
Bruno Magli Luisiana - Red patent - 6/M
Charles David Handbags Vogue-Clutch - Black - One Size/One Size

The above order has already been packed and we will be emailing you your
FedEx tracking number later today, when our computer systems are finished
processing all of today's transactions.

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep... gotta love Zappos... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Does anyone want to see if Beretta USA can match 
that level of service for our beloved Serving Wench? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif

(I'm not looking to get another icon - just another chance to bless Sasha.)


----------



## Greta (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

<font color="red">*THEY ARE HERE!!!* </font> /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif







I'll get pictures of them on my feet later... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hey Sasha,

It's only your shoes and your bag, very nice, but WE WANT TO SEE YOU wearing it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## Greta (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Pascal... my photographer is still sleeping and I have to get to work... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif ... I will get some pics later today when I get home and if I can pry my photographer away from the X-box... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## wasabe64 (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## KingSmono (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

OOOOOOooooo, Aaaaaaaaaaa, how's the fit??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I haven't a X-Box....what is it ??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

But for sure, I can wait your return from work /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Greta (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*KingSmono said:*
OOOOOOooooo, Aaaaaaaaaaa, how's the fit??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

The fit is a little snug... but going up one size would cause a major fashion faux pas by creating too much of a "space" behind my heel. The shoes are made of incredibly high quality leather so just wearing them will stretch them to a more comfortable fit. (my husband wanted to soak them like he does his combat boots and then have me wear them so that they "mold" to my feet... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif )

I've just been wearing them around the house... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif


----------



## *PS* (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

GULP!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
They are very,very nice!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif
Very elegant! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
They are worthy of one true lady. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Pietro.


----------



## SilverFox (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hello Sasha,

WOW! Those are great.

Tom


----------



## kongfuchicken (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Lookin' good and expensive... which is good! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## tvodrd (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Can't have loose shoes for fire and manuver with the Baretta! How many spare mags will the new bag hold? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Larry


----------



## Darell (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Dang. Those are seriously red.


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Congrats Sasha!
My first thought seeing this picture of "Gli Belli Scarpe BM" was a Sasha Poster. Imagine a matching red spandex mini, fishnets and the Storm sporting a *taclite* ( ...unfortunately in Black) ...slug over one shoulder and a bandolero loaded with .40's around her waist, red lipstick - and a matching red leather Stetson atop the coif. Backdrop? Humn... how about a Vegas Strip - lights and all ? Heck I'd pay dearly for a poster like that...! I sense another CPF fundraiser.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

There's a spray to stretch shoes out. It worked well for me one time.
Any cobbler (shoe repair) will have it.



[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*KingSmono said:*
OOOOOOooooo, Aaaaaaaaaaa, how's the fit??? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

The fit is a little snug... but going up one size would cause a major fashion faux pas by creating too much of a "space" behind my heel. The shoes are made of incredibly high quality leather so just wearing them will stretch them to a more comfortable fit. (my husband wanted to soak them like he does his combat boots and then have me wear them so that they "mold" to my feet... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif )

I've just been wearing them around the house... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Greta (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

The dress arrived today!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif So here are the pictures of the entire outfit...

















... and the shoes... on my feet... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## paulr (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Wow, they are great! Love the pics. Still want to see one with the shoes, the dress, the bag, and the Winelight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif.


----------



## raggie33 (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

awesume sasha!


----------



## tiktok 22 (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Oh La La.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif You look great Sasha!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Congratulations Sasha!!!
Hope you have a fantastic time on that cruise with your new duds!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Stainless (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Aten_Imago said:*
Congrats Sasha!
My first thought seeing this picture of "Gli Belli Scarpe BM" was a Sasha Poster. Imagine a matching red spandex mini, fishnets and the Storm sporting a *taclite* ( ...unfortunately in Black) ...slug over one shoulder and a bandolero loaded with .40's around her waist, red lipstick - and a matching red leather Stetson atop the coif. Backdrop? Humn... how about a Vegas Strip - lights and all ? Heck I'd pay dearly for a poster like that...! I sense another CPF fundraiser.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, what he said!

Thanks for posting the photos.

(So I guess this means that the Baretta will have to wait until the SECOND ANNUAL SASHA SHOE SPECTACULAR? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif)


----------



## Greta (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Update on the Storm...

I called my gun dealer today and he put in the order for mine. Unfortunately, the .40 cals are not available right now and there is no official date as to when they will be. The good news is that my name is on the list and when one comes available, it is mine... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif The other good news that I got from my gun dealer is that he has be accepted as an offical Surefire dealer!! WOOHOO!!





As far as this:

[ QUOTE ]
My first thought seeing this picture of "Gli Belli Scarpe BM" was a Sasha Poster. Imagine a matching red spandex mini, fishnets and the Storm sporting a taclite ( ...unfortunately in Black) ...slug over one shoulder and a bandolero loaded with .40's around her waist, red lipstick - and a matching red leather Stetson atop the coif. Backdrop? Humn... how about a Vegas Strip - lights and all ? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Will this do? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif






It's not a Beretta... but it is a SOCOM 16... not too shabby... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## 14C (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

That one is the best.

Title it:

Dressed to KILL with a SMILE.


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Frenchyled (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Marvellous, Sasha, our CPF's serving wench Calamity Jane./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

This set goes to you very well, you are very elegant, and warning to those who do not obey. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif
A blow of this kind of rifle is so fast left /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## *PS* (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

A dangerous women in red(shoes). /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Pietro.


----------



## Icebreak (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Well stated, FrenchyLed. We think the same on this.

I like how design elements in the clutch coincide with design elements in the dress. Color and texture of the shoes are rich. The scalloped cut gives them a sophisticated yet carefree signature. The entire ensemble is a symphonic statement in style by the model. Fashion can be bought. Style is owned.

<font color="purple">*Dressed to KILL with a SMILE*</font>


----------



## bwaites (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Awesome pose, needs better lighting

Or maybe thats the husband of a professional photographer speaking!!

Bill


----------



## Greta (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Thanks guys... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif

Yes, I realize that these pics are not "professional quality"... but my husband is a cop.. not a photographer... and his subject is neither "professional quality" nor perfect... so I'm not going to complain about such a thing as lighting... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

[ QUOTE ]
I like how design elements in the clutch coincide with design elements in the dress...

[/ QUOTE ]

That was the plan... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif 

We had a lot of fun taking these pics... considering they were taken at about 5:15PM in about 100°temps, full sun... I was sweating my *** off!



I did find out though that this outfit is very comfortable and will be perfect for the cruise. The girls I'm going with have not seen it yet and have no idea of it. I'm not going to tell them... let them be surprised... I know they will be... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

I would like to tell you all here something that I told someone in a recent email... this whole experience has been like something out of a fairy tale for me... and I thank you all for making me feel like Cinderella. I'm not one to deprive myself of nice things but I do tend to be practical most of the time. Owning an outfit like this is not something that I would indulge myself in... total cost for dress, shoes, purse... about $500! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif Thank you all again for making it possible and for making me feel special... it's a chick-thing, I know... I'm just happy to be a chick right now... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------



## Kiessling (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

this last one is a serious photo .... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif
I'll think of this one first before posting anything that might be against the will of our Commander in Chief. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
bernhard


----------



## wasabe64 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Knock 'em dead Sasha! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## bwaites (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sasha,

You look great, my post was in jest, I DO however think that pose, properly lighted, should be in the calendar.My apologies to your husband, His pictures are at least as good as mine. (The artistic one in my house is my wife!!)

Bill


----------



## SilverFox (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hello Sasha,

Simply Stunning!!!

Tom


----------



## Atomic6 (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*







I took the liberty of throwing the image through Photoshop. Yes?

EDIT: udaman re-filtered the original image and I've redone the text for him. Now the image has more definition. Thanks udaman..


----------



## *PS* (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sasha do you like?





Pietro.


----------



## spica (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hope its not too late to get in on the fun...
and to get some red shooz...
paypal sent - thanks for all you do, Sasha.

-spica


----------



## Greta (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Rich... that is great! LOL!!





Pietro... ah, she is a beauty, eh? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... But she is a little too "enhanced" for my taste. I do like the basic model with it's clean, sleek lines. The only addition I will make to mine is to put an X200 on it... not that I will actually *need* it... but it will look so bitchin'... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## daloosh (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Lookin' great Sasha, have a wonderful time on the cruise! 
Hmm, they don't allow weapons on cruises, do they...

daloosh


----------



## Darell (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Great gobbledy-googly!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## Sigman (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

All I can say is, "Ouch - LOOKIN' GOOD! (nooooo, make that GREAT!)"


----------



## paulr (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Yah! I looove the "dressed to kill" pic! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## lightemup (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

You go girl! Looking Great!

I'm waiting to see some shots of Sasha in her heels performing a tactical reload with her Storm (with x200 of course and extra mag in the purse /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif) when you get it! My x200 is great /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif all i'm missing is the cx4 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I bet the hubby's more excited over the beretta than the heels /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Enjoy the trip!


----------



## Greta (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
I bet the hubby's more excited over the beretta than the heels ...

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah... there was alot of /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif and /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif and /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif going on when the shoes arrived... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

To he77 with 'im Sasha! If you are like many of us, stuff like them shoes don't come around real often!

Have a WONDERFUL cruise! I'll try and behave while you're gone....


----------



## coyote (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

PP for $20 has been sent to ksbman towards anything sasha wants 'cause she deserves it! 

$10 is from me, coyote (CPF#2986) 

and $10 is from leadfoot (CPF#6494) 

and we'd both be proud to display our litttle red shoes too!


----------



## Stainless (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Way to go coyote and leadfoot!

I has yet to be established that "The Baretta" has been fully paid for, and even if it has -
there are spare magazines and such to buy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Wow that Storm looks cool. Humn maybe I can sell off my Mini14 Stainless. Any takers? Oops! wrong forum- sorry! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif


----------



## Aten_Imago (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Sasha! What an excellent picture! The shoes are perfect BTW. You all live in such lovely lush places, Hawaii, Arizona,California. Here I am in DC area, side-stepping cicadas, politicians and humid weather /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## coyote (May 18, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

aten,
and you're complaining?
where i am it's cold and wet and muddy. i've currently got a fire going in the woodstove to keep the chill out of my bones.

and sasha: aten's right, those shoes are perfect!


----------



## Atomic6 (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

BTT-

udaman re-filtered the original "Dressed To Kill With A Smile" image and I've redone the text for him. Now the image has more definition. Thanks udaman..

It is back a few posts...


----------



## ksbman (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Too late for you procrastinators to become a part of CPF history and earn yourselves a pair of the highly coveted, très chic, red shoes.

I'll remove my PP addresses from the first post Monday night before I go to work and mail Sasha the final check.

It should get there with a couple of days to spare before she leaves on her cruise.

Also, don't forget to vote for Cyndi.


----------



## Greta (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I'll be leaving for my cruise on Sunday night (June 6th) after work. My girlfriend and I will be driving out to Long Beach and staying in a hotel overnight. We'll board the ship Monday morning and get our spa treatments booked for Thursday and then go sit by the pool and sip Citron Lemonades while waiting for our other friend to arrive. She is flying in from Idaho. I won't be back until Friday (June 11th)... LATE! ... and I have to go to work Saturday morning... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I will be bringing my laptop so I'll buy some minutes on a wireless hookup on the ship and see if I can get some pictures posted sometime around Thursday the 10th. Do you all want a new thread for that or continue this one?


----------



## Spudman (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I'd start a new one Sasha.

Okay, I finally caved in and sent to the fund, but if my wife finds out I'm buying another woman SHOES heads are gonna roll! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

Gary


----------



## ksbman (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I just sent Sasha the second and last check from donations.

That check was for $121.96. It should help pay for a couple of Citron Lemonades.

Thank You to everyone who helped out. We had a total of 92 people donate to the cause.

*Thank You and Bon Voyage, Sasha!* 

Oh yeah, shoe Spudman, please.


----------



## Greta (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Spudman has been shoe'd! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

Thanks to all of you for your donations! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif And special thanks to Keith for orgainzing all of this!!




Along with the dress, shoes and purse, you have literally paid for my cruise and yes, there is some left over for a couple of Citron Lemonades... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

Before I leave on Sunday, I'll start a new thread and I will do my best to post pictures and let you know how the cruise is going! Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## Wolfen (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Hey, we did good! Thanks ksbman /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## Stainless (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
Along with the dress, shoes and purse, you have literally paid for my cruise and yes, there is some left over for a couple of Citron Lemonades... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

Before I leave on Sunday, I'll start a new thread and I will do my best to post pictures and let you know how the cruise is going! Thanks again guys!!!





[/ QUOTE ]

YOU GO GIRL!!!!


----------



## Ratus (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

May I have my set of petite red footwear? 

I would have asked earlier, but I’ve been out of town. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Spudman (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Good job Keith./ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif

Have a great cruise Sasha. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif


----------



## Greta (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

I'm sorry Ratus... did I miss your post in all of these pages where you donated? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Well guys... I ran into a bit of a snag on Tuesday evening. I started getting my outfits together to get them packed. And I figured I should try everything on to make sure it all "went"... and it's a good thing I did. Turns out that the brown shoes that I was planning on wearing with my new brown outfit, didn't go! They didn't go _at all!!!_ The color was completely wrong and it turns out that the slacks aren't long enough to support 3" heels... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif .. So I immediately went on line to Zappos.com to find another pair of shoes. Oddly enough, the ones that were perfect were the ones I had mentioned before somewhere... the ones that are designed by Two Lips and the style name is "Sasha".... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif ... And it turned out they were on sale!!! WOOHOO!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif ... So I went to order them and the site went down...



... So yesterday morning, I tried again and got the order to go through. And they arrived today!!!





So here are my new "Sasha" shoes...






And here is my completed... now perfect... new brown outfit... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif






Thanks again guys... for everything!!


----------



## JonSidneyB (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Don't forget to take lots of pictures.


----------



## *PS* (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Have fun, Sasha,and as we say in Italy:buon viaggio!

Pietro.


----------



## Wolfen (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Brown shoes / brown outfit /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Nice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Women & their shoes, just like flashaholics & the flashlights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif What's that hanging out of your pocket Sasha?


----------



## Frenchyled (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

Have a nice trip Sasha /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
and don't walk too much, to preserve your shoes /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Greta (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
What's that hanging out of your pocket Sasha? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Flashlight.... doesn't every girl have a Surefire to match every outfit? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## flashlight (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Sasha\'s Shoes*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sasha said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*flashlight said:*
What's that hanging out of your pocket Sasha? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Flashlight.... doesn't every girl have a Surefire to match every outfit? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Nah, only flashaholic fashionista babes like you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------

